# Home Theater Systems, what to buy?



## Trigger911 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello,

I just hit up Newegg for a new theater system to go with my moms TV. Shes got an older LCD and she seen her friends new TV that has app support and such, but now she wants something like that as she watches a lot of Netflix over her Wii. Shes not rich but I was looking for an alliterative to her buying a new TV as its not very old and I think she would love a theater system with IPod support. I know how she is and this is what I know I am looking for: Wireless speakers, 5.1 Surround, IPod Support and WIFI for Netflix.

I am not too great with audio equipment like I am with computer I was wondering if there is a pre-packaged system or maybe a good throw together one. I am trying to keep it under 600 dollars. 

Thank you for any help or advice.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 8, 2011)

Trigger911 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just hit up Newegg for a new theater system to go with my moms TV. Shes got an older LCD and she seen her friends new TV that has app support and such, but now she wants something like that as she watches a lot of Netflix over her Wii. Shes not rich but I was looking for an alliterative to her buying a new TV as its not very old and I think she would love a theater system with IPod support. I know how she is and this is what I know I am looking for: Wireless speakers, 5.1 Surround, IPod Support and WIFI for Netflix.
> 
> ...


 Well most of the new Samsung TV`s come with the apps,But you want a cheap alternative get a Samsung Blu-Ray player BSP-C5500 or above at Wal-Mart for under $200 ,Hook it up to the network hub and do the update,It has Internet-TV,Netflix etc in it and twitter.It is also a really good quality player that still gets updates.For a HT system try Onkoy all in one 5.1 Setups,they come with the IPod - IPhone adapter http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Systems&Source=caroseulmenu Usually around this time you can pick one up at $500 -$600 on sell at Best-Buy and places like that,Wait until Black Friday blow out.Their support is TOP NOTCH,They emailed me back in June about a coil in my sub that needed replacing under warranty and they paid for the entire shipping ,Heck they sent me the box,foam ,plastic bag and the Damn packing Tape,All I had to do was drive to a FED-Ex drop off and wait 3 weeks for my new one to come back,That is service like I have never been given by a company before.Onkyo service is  godly.


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cool well her TV is less than a year and its a 64 inch plasma (would be cheaper for a THIB setup). But I like your idea... and I have heard of there service I have been told its EPIC haha ... great idea tho ... but also I would like to get something semi wirless as she moves her stuff around a lot and I end up moving it for her so the more clean and wire free the better


----------



## twilyth (Nov 9, 2011)

If you want wireless speaker, I would suggest looking for wireless transceivers like this.  It receives 2 of 4 channels from the transmitter (separate purchase).  You would need 2 amplified speakers.  Use this for the rear channels and hardwire everything else.

It will be cheapest to start her off with 2.1.  Just the subwoofer will make a huge difference in the way you experience a video.  Adding a center channel and rears will be nice, but the sub will make the biggest difference.  The egg has Polk subs on sale at good prices fairly often and I think even the 10" sub is over 100 watts.


----------



## MN12BIRD (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd be weary about the TV having the apps built in.  Sure it might work great now but what about a year down the road?  When new services come out will the manufacture have updates to support THAT specific TV?  Will the TV's hardware even be able to run the apps and codecs down the road?  If you needed a new TV anyway and the one you want has that built in that's great.  But...

Since you already have a kick ass 64" big screen...  don't replace it!  That's just crazy!

I agree, just get that Bluray player with the same functionality built in!  Not to mention if the TV ever dies you still have the Bluray player!

Now Onkyo is great stuff too.  So that kit will have you rocking!  I'm not a fan of wireless speakers though.  Honestly I don't see the point.  Okay they might have some specific uses where they come in handy but for the most part no.  They still require power.  Don't forget that you'll still have to plug each speaker into a wall outlet.  In other words there's still a wire coming from the speaker.  Unless you want ones that run off batteries or something but that's just madness.


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 9, 2011)

MN12BIRD said:


> I'd be weary about the TV having the apps built in.  Sure it might work great now but what about a year down the road?  When new services come out will the manufacture have updates to support THAT specific TV?  Will the TV's hardware even be able to run the apps and codecs down the road?
> 
> Since you already have a kick ass 64" big screen...  don't replace it!  That's just crazy!
> 
> ...



Yea tv ant going no where lmao ... and i agree about that why i was thinking a blu-ray and a sound system ... or both toghter ... and the wireless speaker part i am just looking for the rears to be wireless she lives in a tralior and its hard to hide the wire ... she moves her stuff around a lot also ...her tv stand kinda sucks on space thats why a all in one unit would be nice ... mom plays the wii and she still has her nintendo (8 bit)


----------



## 1freedude (Nov 9, 2011)

Might wanna think about sound bars.  I read about a yamaha that was stellar.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

sound bar is a good idea.


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 9, 2011)

That it is their pretty expensive and I would rather not have to buy a receiver unless its got all the fuctions with software and such ... My mother don't need a system that will cause her a heart attack or stroke if one of the kids turns up the knobs lol!


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

you don't need a receiver.


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cool thanks I have been looking around today


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 9, 2011)

take a look at this

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0044779FY/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 9, 2011)

Awesome find and its upgradeable ...


----------



## gmailer (Nov 21, 2011)

Yamaha?..Wouldn't it be better to buy something of the same manufacturer as TV set you have?


----------



## cheesy999 (Nov 21, 2011)

gmailer said:


> Yamaha?..Wouldn't it be better to buy something of the same manufacturer as TV set you have?



no, the make is irrelevant


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 21, 2011)

Trigger911 said:


> Awesome find and its upgradeable ...



That receiver doesn't appear to have analog to HDMI video conversion. Since you are planning on connecting a Wii to it, that's gonna make your video switching a pain in the butt. Ideally, you want a receiver that can output all the analog video and sound inputs as HDMI.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2011)

Trigger911 said:


> Yea tv ant going no where lmao ... and i agree about that why i was thinking a blu-ray and a sound system ... or both toghter ... and the wireless speaker part i am just looking for the rears to be wireless she lives in a tralior and its hard to hide the wire ... she moves her stuff around a lot also ...her tv stand kinda sucks on space thats why a all in one unit would be nice ... mom plays the wii and she still has her nintendo (8 bit)



Just buy a PS3 ?.  And a low end ONKYO


----------



## CJCerny (Nov 21, 2011)

Hopefully the OP also realizes that most "wireless" speakers still have a power cord on them. They still need to get their power from somewhere. A few might be battery powered, but they would then be grossly underpowered and eat batteries.


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 22, 2011)

CJCerny said:


> Hopefully the OP also realizes that most "wireless" speakers still have a power cord on them. They still need to get their power from somewhere. A few might be battery powered, but they would then be grossly underpowered and eat batteries.



Yes that i do know after research i figured they would have to or use batterys lmao!


----------



## acoonalouis (Nov 23, 2011)

Its nice and we had a plan for it ,but father refused the same in last week, so ..


----------



## Trigger911 (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I got the wii so its gonna be a solid hdmi and she bought a bluray player that supports netflix ... I think the sound bar is gonna work lmao ...


----------

